# South Florida - La Aurora Cigar Rolling Event



## TWCigars (Sep 15, 2005)

Saturday April 8, 2006 2pm - 6pm

Another great event has been planned! Come join us and take advantage of our La Aurora specials we will have on the day of the event.

We are going to raffle off Africa Shirts, Hats and a Humidor! Everyone receives 1 Free Cigar! Buy 3 cigars and get 1 Free! Buy a box and get 25 handrolled cigars (ARV $130)! Buy 2 boxes of Africa and get a Free Ashtray and 2 hand-rolled cigars.

Tobacco World 
4640 N. Powerline Road
Pompano Beach, FL 33073
http://www.tobaccoworldcigars.com


----------



## Raider4Life (Dec 1, 2005)

i cant wait 4 this event, im coming home from school for it.

Josh


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Raider4Life said:


> i cant wait 4 this event, im coming home from school for it.
> 
> Josh


Josh,
The South Florida crew has a another thread on this under the "herf" forum.
Will add you to it as a definite?

Here is the link. Added you to it already.
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=21972

Kris,
We are crashing your place on the 8th.
Look out!


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Maarit...best prepare TW for a gorilla invasion...


----------



## TWCigars (Sep 15, 2005)

Neuromancer said:


> Maarit...best prepare TW for a gorilla invasion...


We'll be ready.


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Really bummed that I'm going to miss this by a day!!!!!:c :c


----------

